# DISABLED cats Kent HOMES WANTED



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

PEARL white deaf 7yo contact: [email protected] Leybourne, West Kent

POPEYE b & w handsome, one eye, contact: [email protected] RSPCA Tunbridge Wells/Maidstone

BIG HEART NEEDED probably only cat home,
HOPE deaf and blind, older, on blood pressure tablets, for life 
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

If anyone finds out they have rehomed these kits, on checking, can they update? Thanx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

any kind Kent people?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone feeling the love?


----------

